# Camera Backpack for day hikes......



## SBShots (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd like to get one that can carry a small amount of food and a water bladder in a separate (ideally waterproof) compartment. 

I don't yet have a DSLR but figure that I will have a standard entry level Canon/Nikon body with 1-2 lenses to carry. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 3, 2010)

Check adorama and B & H ..


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a Mountainsmith that I use, And really like.


----------



## LiveStrong2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It really depends on your budget, I recently Purchased the Clik Elite Medium Nature Backpack.  I am extremely satisfied with it, the photo compartment is just the right size, room for a body with lens attached + 2 or 3 more lenses depending on the arrangement and size.  A side pocket with strap is designated for a tripod too.

It does also have a sleeve for a hydration bladder, the specs claim that it will hold 70 ounces, but I purchased the 70oz. camelbak bladder, and when full it did not fit well.  Assume a 70oz bladder with 60oz in it will work well though.

The backpack also has a really nice system to adjust it to fit you very well.  Plus you have the option of connecting a chest harness for your camera directly to the bag.

Overall, the quality and design are excellent; the biggest downfall is the price, it is around $200.

I ordered from adorama.com and have had fast shipping (free) and a really convenient return policy if you decide you want to swap things around.  I really stand behind them for online photo gear.

CE401GR Clik Elite Medium Nature, Photographers Back Pack with Padded 450 c.i. Camera Bay & LadderFit Harness System, Gray               ----ALSO AVAILABLE IN BLACK

-LiveStrong


----------



## SBShots (Aug 4, 2010)

Does the Mountainsmith have a water bladder?


----------



## fokker (Aug 4, 2010)

LiveStrong2009 said:


> It really depends on your budget, I recently Purchased the Clik Elite Medium Nature Backpack.  I am extremely satisfied with it, the photo compartment is just the right size, room for a body with lens attached + 2 or 3 more lenses depending on the arrangement and size.  A side pocket with strap is designated for a tripod too.
> 
> It does also have a sleeve for a hydration bladder, the specs claim that it will hold 70 ounces, but I purchased the 70oz. camelbak bladder, and when full it did not fit well.  Assume a 70oz bladder with 60oz in it will work well though.
> 
> ...



That's a nice bag, but in case OP is looking for something smaller and cheaper the Kata DR-465 isn't a bad option. It doesn't have a bladder compartment as such (though nothing stopping you putting a bladder in the top pocket), but it does have a side pocket for a drinkbottle. I can fit my 40d with 17-55 lens plus 1-2 other lenses and a speedlite. The top pocket isn't huge but for the overall size of the bag it's not too bad. I like it because it's small so I can take it mountain biking or hiking easily.


----------



## Morpheuss (Aug 4, 2010)

man it just hit me like a pie in the face... getting all the deployment gear is awesome... m-16 magazine pouches hold a lens very well and a grenade pouch works perfectly for memory cards/extra batteries and the canteen/general purpose pouch is great for a camera body if you have a small-regular lens on it or anything else. You get a nice back pack I got a vest that you can put all the pouches on and a camel pack. 

Sorry for that reading about the gear just hit me across the face maybe if you hit up an army surplus store you might find some good stuff. might find some good stuff that is olive green if you don't want to get camo stuff.


----------



## Gaerek (Aug 4, 2010)

fokker said:


> That's a nice bag, but in case OP is looking for something smaller and cheaper the Kata DR-465 isn't a bad option. It doesn't have a bladder compartment as such (though nothing stopping you putting a bladder in the top pocket), but it does have a side pocket for a drinkbottle. I can fit my 40d with 17-55 lens plus 1-2 other lenses and a speedlite. The top pocket isn't huge but for the overall size of the bag it's not too bad. I like it because it's small so I can take it mountain biking or hiking easily.


 
That's the bag I use also for day hikes and things like that. It's light, I can fit my camera and up to 4 smallish lenses, or 2 smallish lenses and a longer lens, or combinations of that with a speedlite taking the place of a lens. The top comparment is a bit small, but there are ample pockets on the top front that can be used for whatever. It's a good bag and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 4, 2010)

fokker said:


> LiveStrong2009 said:
> 
> 
> > It really depends on your budget, I recently Purchased the Clik Elite Medium Nature Backpack.  I am extremely satisfied with it, the photo compartment is just the right size, room for a body with lens attached + 2 or 3 more lenses depending on the arrangement and size.  A side pocket with strap is designated for a tripod too.
> ...




You can always find ALL of this stuff on ebay much cheaper.
Clik Elite Compact Sport Backpack f/DSLR and Lens, Gray - eBay (item 220646021604 end time Aug-29-10 13:51:49 PDT)


----------



## benlonghair (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got the lowepro pro runner 350 aw. It is fairly expensive (about $150) but it's super comfortable and I haven't even scratched the surface of the amount of crap I can put in it.

It's even comfortable with my stupidly heavy tripod strapped to it.


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 4, 2010)

The moutainsmith does not have a specific area for a bladder, but it has a laptop pouch where a bladder would go, which could fit a very large one.


----------



## SBShots (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks! I've been looking around at some of these options....i'd like one to have a built in area for at least 100oz of water and still have enough storage for some other day-hike gear (food, slicker, etc)....my budget for this is probably $150-$200 or so


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 4, 2010)

Okay, So far ive used it on two hikes, both 10 miles. Ive carried my camera, 4 lenses, Tripod, Hiking essentials ( knife, mosquito net, ect ), Food for a full day, 3 water bottles & 2 32.0z Gatorades. Also some clothes like long sleeve shirt or windbreaker, and an extra pair of socks. Thats with the "laptop" Compartment empty too, so im sure you could fit a bladder in there. OH forgot to mention, There isnt any of the webbing on the front for poles, but I did put my poles in my laptop compartment all the way to the side and then zipped it shut and they stayed for portion of the hike where I didn't need them. I'm sure if you tried you could fit webbing on the front if need be.
Hope it helped =)
EDIT:  I have the 120$ version. http://www.mountainsmith.com/produc...tegoryId=13&subCategoryId=14&subCategory2Id=0 
So they do have bigger ones


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 4, 2010)

I own the Lowepro Pro Trekker 400 AW.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ..._LP36118_PEU_Pro_Trekker_400_AW.html#features

It is quite expensive at $280 (on B&H), but it is so well made that it&#8217;s worth it imo.

It does have a separate hydration pouch on the side of it; I don't believe it is fully waterproof though.

An interesting thing I found about it, is that the outer fabric is almost totally waterproof. They don't advertise this at all, but I did some testing and found this to be true.

I took off the detachable top flap and pooled water into it for over 1min. I kept my hand on the bottom the whole time, and not a drop came through. The top side of the fabric was a little wet after though.

It has waterproof zippers, which are very thick and rubberized. It also has an all-weather cover as well.

I find it strange that they didn't just use Gore-Tex or some other fully waterproof fabric for it. It would increase the price, but it would be worth it to those demanding waterproofness.

I would highly recommend it, because its so durable and resistant to the elements. It is very well suited to backpacking, since you never know when the weather might turn bad. :thumbup:


----------



## SBShots (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, thanks guys!


----------

